# Intel Hardware Monitoring



## tzoi516 (Oct 6, 2013)

I can't find anything regarding the 27A3 Intel Hardware Monitoring driver. Did anyone find a workaround or are they just not worrying about it? Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 7, 2013)

It's probably asmc(4).


----------



## tzoi516 (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks. Still gets a "none" entry. Does FreeBSD even support DASP?


----------

